# Flippers



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi all :thumb: Great forum, I do a lot of lurking, lol.

I just had to post a couple pictures of the veil tail lutino I just got at the lfs. Very lively guy/gal  About 6 inches long including fins. Maybe 4 without?


----------



## akskidoo (Dec 20, 2007)

very nice looking o. i'm not sure what the official meaning of lutino is, as a have read different interpretations on this site, but i believe that is actually a true albino tiger oscar. someone please correct me if i'm wrong :lol:


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks, One thing I wonder, I've noticed this on other full grown oscars; the tail if you look close is 2 colors. One on top and one below, does anyone know what this signifies? I had thought it was an indication of age and only guess Flippers to be about 6-9 months old?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Color has no real significant pupose other than comunication umungst oscars. It will not reveal sex or age.... but it sure can reveal mood!


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Oscars are leucistic (also called lutino)- they are not true albinos, but are lacking most chromatophores. 

The lower reddish color on the lower part of your oscar is common.


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

A few new photos. Flippers is just under 9 inches TL, lot of tail in that. I am guessing him to be maybe 9 months old?

















Fin length shots


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Boy! he's grown up!


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow, he's a beaut! :thumb:


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

wow he must be a long fine vartiy but yea he is nice looking


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

Most recent shots with new Canon 590 camera. Flippers and Goldy.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

So.... what's the substrate again? I like it


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

holy cap he grew fast dam opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

The new camera makes all the difference in the world. That's a good looking Oscar.


----------

